# When the shit hits the fan



## avalon2004

*Nota del moderador*: este hilo es el resultado de la unión de muchas preguntas similares. Se ruega consultar la base de datos para ver si ya se ha tratado el mismo tema antes de abrir un nuevo hilo. Es preciso introducir las palabras clave (ej. _shit hits fan_) en el cuadro del diccionario y desplazarse hacia abajo de la pantalla para encontrar una lista de hilos relacionados (regla 1). Gracias.


Hi all,
I know this may sound a bit vulgar but does anyone know of a reliable Spanish translation for the colloquial phrase "when the sh*t hits the fan"?! I wouldn't know where to start finding a phrase which would be an accurate translation!
Here is an example of the obscenity in context:
_What am I going to do?_
_Well when the sh-t hits the fan, you'll just have to grin and bear it._
I know it's not the most pleasant of things to say but life's not always about what's pleasant!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## jacinta

avalon2004 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I know this may sound a bit vulgar but does anyone know of a reliable Spanish translation for the colloquial phrase "when the sh*t hits the fan"?! I wouldn't know where to start finding a phrase which would be an accurate translation!
> Here is an example of the obsenity in context:
> _What am I going to do?_
> _Well when the sh-t hits the fan, you'll just have to grin and bear it._
> I know it's not the most pleasant of things to say but life's not always about what's pleasant!
> Thanks in advance!



I know this has been discussed before but I don't remember in what thread. You can use the search tool.  You might check the Resources forum.  There are slang dictionaries you can peruse.  Or someone will probably answer you here!


----------



## Drake

avalon2004 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I know this may sound a bit vulgar but does anyone know of a reliable Spanish translation for the colloquial phrase "when the sh*t hits the fan"?! I wouldn't know where to start finding a phrase which would be an accurate translation!
> Here is an example of the obsenity in context:
> _What am I going to do?_
> _Well when the sh-t hits the fan, you'll just have to grin and bear it._
> I know it's not the most pleasant of things to say but life's not always about what's pleasant!
> Thanks in advance!


Hi,

I can't guess the meaning of the phrase with the example. Could you try to make a definition instead?

Bye!


----------



## avalon2004

Well I guess it has a meaning similar to "when the true comes out/when people find out" referring to something bad..


----------



## anouka88

aberdeen and hibees...i dont know what's tyheir meaning..


----------



## lauranazario

avalon2004 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I know this may sound a bit vulgar but does anyone know of a reliable Spanish translation for the colloquial phrase "when the sh*t hits the fan"?!



In Puerto Rico, we have a saying for those times when things become REAL critical and when all hell breaks loose (basically, "when the $h/† hits the fan")... over here we say: *cuando se ponen los huevos a peseta*.

Hope this helps!
L.


----------



## avalon2004

Ah that sounds about right--though slang sayings in Spanish always leave me very bewildered! M gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## juanma

Cuando te pillan.


----------



## Masood

anouka88 said:
			
		

> aberdeen and hibees...i dont know what's tyheir meaning..


Qúe? ésto no tiene nada que ver con este thread, anouka, pero 'Aberdeen' es el nombre de una ciudad en Escocia, e Hibees (creo) se abrevia en Hibernian (nombre de un equipo de fútbol de la susodicha ciudad).


----------



## Artrella

avalon2004 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I know this may sound a bit vulgar but does anyone know of a reliable Spanish translation for the colloquial phrase "when the sh*t hits the fan"?! I wouldn't know where to start finding a phrase which would be an accurate translation!
> Here is an example of the obsenity in context:
> _What am I going to do?_
> _Well when the sh-t hits the fan, you'll just have to grin and bear it._
> I know it's not the most pleasant of things to say but life's not always about what's pleasant!
> Thanks in advance!





Hola Avalon!! Here in Argentina, some journalists, use this phrase "Cuando se prende el ventilador , empieza a tirar mierda"

That is to say, some secret and bad things are disclosed.

Is this the sense your phrase has???


Art


----------



## avalon2004

_"Cuando se prende el ventilador , empieza a tirar mierda"_

_That is to say, some secret and bad things are disclosed._

_Is this the sense your phrase has???_

Umm as far as I can tell it has this phrase, I have to admit you probably wouldn't hear anyone say "when the s--t hits the fan" unless they were under some form of stress! It would seem that the phrase you mentioned actually retains the translation of the vulgar English!


----------



## traduttore traditore

Hola, amigos foreros.

"When the shit hits the fan" significa algo así como que las cosas van de mal en peor y de pronto te salpica toda la mierda. Mi problema es este rompecabezas:

"Just imagine yourself sitting on the wrong side of the fan when the stuff hits. If only they could have seen it coming..."

My try:

"Imagina que ...(no sé cómo explicar lo que deben imaginarse)... y, de pronto, empieza a salpicar. Ay, si la hubiesen visto llegar..."

Buff... Mi intento no cuadra con el sentido de la expresión. 
¿Me ayudáis a darle la vuelta?


----------



## Cierzo

Hmmm... yo lo traduciría así, en plan literal, porque creo que se entiende bastante bien:

"Tan sólo imagina que estás sentado en el lado del ventilador que no debes justo cuando la mierda lo alcanza. Si por lo menos lo hubieses visto venir..."

También puedes intentar asociarlo a un concepto que nos sea más familiar en español:

"Imagina que toda esta mierda te pilla con los pantalones bajados. Si por lo menos lo hubieras visto venir..."


Este dicho en concreto me encanta, es de lo más gráfico y expresivo que tiene el idioma inglés.

No sé si te habré ayudado en algo.


CIERZO


----------



## 0scar

por acá la imagen de  ventilador  salpicando mierda es totalmente familiar,  es una amenza frecuente de los políticos corruptos (valga la redundancia) la de  "prender el ventilador" queriendo decir: si me acusan a mi (los otros politicos) no caeré solo...

claro que si bien es muy familiar, por acá no se habla español, apenas castellano


----------



## Camilo1964

Hola

En Venezuela (específicamente en el Estado Zulia) al ventilador lo llaman abanico y es muy común un dicho: _Ya le cayó mierda al abanico_

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## Anakin59

Hola, 
Aqui tambien es comun ese dicho.
Yo lo adaptaría así:

Imagina lo que es estar frente al ventilador justo cuando empieza a desparramar mierda. Si tan sólo la hubieran visto venir...

Saludos.


----------



## traduttore traditore

Pringarse de mierda, que te salpique la mierda y que te llegue la mierda al cuello, son expresiones habituales en España. Ahora bien, lo del ventilador me resulta tan forzado, que no estoy muy segura de si ponerlo así.

Le daré un par de vueltas más. Gracias a todos!


----------



## Cierzo

¿Y qué tal entonces:"Imagina que estás en el bando equivocado cuando la mierda empiece a salpicar"? O bueno, algo por el estilo.


CIERZO


----------



## La Bella Otero

"Imagina que estás sentado en el lado incorrecto del ventilador cuando empieza a salpicar la mierda. Si al menos lo hubiesen visto venir...


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

La interpretación de _Oscar _es correcta.

Al *tirar mierda al ventilador* todos o la mayoría quedan salpicados. Es largar infidencias en que casi nadie se salva.


----------



## monicacicchetti

Hola, alguien conoce un equivalente de esta expresion _when shit hits the fan _en castellano?

Cuando se arma la de Cain?

Alguna idea por favor?


----------



## fsabroso

Hola:

"cuando llueve todos se mojan"


----------



## 4everlearning

Pienso que “cuando se arma la de Caín” es un buen equivalente, aunque la del Ingles es mas colorida…   “When shit hits the fan” la usamos muy comúnmente para inferir que cuando algún patrón o alguna persona que tiene autoridad sobre los demás se de cuenta de lo que ha sucedido, todos terminaremos embarrados de mierda porque tal será su rabia.  Por ejemplo, es muy común que alguien diga: 
I don’t want to be around when the shit hits the fan.  También infiere que pudiere haber consecuencias bastante serias.  Ojo: que esta es una expresión de bajo registró.


----------



## monicacicchetti

Hola, encontre algunas otras expresiones que son parecidas:
Armar un lio padre
Armar la de San Quintin
Tal ves sirva en los paises en que no se usa la traduccion literal de desparramar mierda con el ventilador, o similares, que yo nunca he oido.
Saludos,


----------



## aurilla

"Se formó / armó la de San Quintín" 

"Se armó un sal pa' fuera".

El que comete la locura de lanzarle excremento a un abanico merece terminar embarrado)


----------



## mariavic

Hi, I'm translating a subtitle from what i think is an Irish tv show (world's toughest towns) and it says this line:

"When the shit hits the fan, things can go wrong, fast"

I understand what it means, but i can't find a similar expression in Spanish.

I thank you all in advance for the help!


----------



## MichelleB

Hola, lo siento. Entiendo muy bien a que se refiere la frase pero no encuentro algo similar en español. Sólo queda que lo traduzcas textual


----------



## Cubanboy

Cuando se descubra la verdad...
Cuando se arme la gorda (Cuba)...


----------



## kidika

Podría ser algo así como: Cuando las cosas se tuercen, no se libra ni Dios.
Es una idea, pero suena mucho más suave que la versión en inglés...


----------



## mariavic

Sí, gracias a todos, lo que sucede es que me parece que queda muy fuerte traducirlo tal cual.
¡¡¡No sé que hacer!!!
Ahora lo voy a meditar, jajaja


----------



## MichelleB

Entonces...."Cuando las cosas se tuerce, las cosas pueden ir mal, y rápido" o algo por el estilo, combinando las dos ideas
Suerte


----------



## xnavar

Hola,
En España hay una expresión parecida: poner en marcha el ventilador para esparcir la m...

saludos


----------



## mariavic

gracias a todos!!!!!


----------



## David_3333

Hola,

Tampoco recuerdo una frase equivalente. Tal vez te sirvan:

"Cuando las cosas van mal, siempre pueden ir peor"
"De mal en peor"

Saludos!


----------



## galesa

cuando la mierda empiece a salpicar.......


----------



## MartinRocker

"When the fan is turned on, shit starts to fly"

sounds like a twisted translation of "When shit hits the fan." 

The fan has to be pretty strong for feces to fly....


----------



## Choni

I think you could say something like: Cuando la mierda te/nos salpica...
In Spanish we talk about "a ese le ha salpicado la mierda" when somebody has been been involved in a dirty business... If that's what you mean...


----------



## fercho_charming

Pues bien, mi aporte es el siguiente:

Si bien la forma vulgar de decirlo en ingles es "Once the shit hits the fan", una forma menos vulgar seria "Once this (the thing we're talking about) hits the fan".

Al menos, aqui en colombia, hay una expresion que si bien no es exacta, pienso que es la que mas se asemeja. La expresion es "Una vez todo/esto salga a la luz/luz publica".

Lo cual quiere decir que una vez todo el mundo se entere de eso, y deje de ser un secreto.


Just imagine yourself sitting on the wrong side of the fan when the stuff hits. If only they could have seen it coming...

Mi traduccion para esta frase seria:

Solo imaginate sentado en el lado equivocado del ventalidor cuando las cosas salgan a la luz. Si tan solo puedieran haberlo visto venir....

En este caso es algo como un juego de palabras. 

Espero ayude.

PD: Ya se que hace mucho que fue posteado este tema, pero ya lo escribi, y me da pereza borrarlo. LOL


----------



## HallePuppy

In English, if you don't want to use the ugly word, but keep the literal meaning, you can be nice-nice and say "manure" or "excrement". People would laugh and understand perfectly.

So in Spanish around here, if you wanted to be nice-nice, you could use "estiercol" or "excremento", and get the same effect.

However, you can't mix metaphors: mixing "ventilador" and "luz" doesn't make sense.


----------

